# Safe baby doll for 18 month old



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

I would like to get my daughter a doll for Christmas. She will be 18 months old around the holidays and I think it will be a good time to introduce one. Right now, she loves cuddling and kissing her stuffed animals, so I think she's ready to enjoy her first dolly. I am hoping to find something phthalate-free and PVC-pellet free (so no Baby Stella, which was my original thought.) I like the Corolle dolls, but according to healthytoys.org, all of the Corolle dolls have troubling amounts of chlorine in them. I saw that Pottery Barn Kids had some really cute dolls and was wondering if anyone had experience with these or had any other suggestions? I'd like to keep the cost under or around $50, so no Waldorf dolls at this time. I would also love it if the doll came from a line where I could buy accessories or outfits as DD gets older and more complex in her play. Thanks so much for any suggestions.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

we have this doll, which is DD's fave.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

My DS will be 19 mo at Christmas and we are getting him one of these:

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.114/.f

They are just the right size (13") and the price is right, too.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elleystar* 
My DS will be 19 mo at Christmas and we are getting him one of these:

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.114/.f

They are just the right size (13") and the price is right, too.

I was going to suggest these. We have two of them and they are very nice.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corrieoseal* 
I I saw that Pottery Barn Kids had some really cute dolls and was wondering if anyone had experience with these or had any other suggestions?

We have the PBK soft doll. I think the one named Chloe? Anyway, we've had a really good experience with her. They have wire in them, so they are poseable. And even though you aren't "supposed" to wash them, poor Chloe has gotten chalk and strawberries and marker on her and I just tossed her in the machine when I did a load on gentle. She came out great.

I was in the same position last year. I wanted something safe and soft but couldn't afford a Waldorf doll. So we settled on these and I've been pleased. Someday, DD will have a Waldorf doll(I just bought a pattern...can you sew?)but for now, she loves Chloe.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Rhiann?!! So nice to "see" you. I'm Corrie from the other boards and haven't seen you there for so long. (There's even a thread right now about all sorts of folks missing you







.) It's very difficult to keep up the breastfeeding thread without your advice and wisdom. Hope you return soon.

Thank you very much for your insight on the dolls. I think I'm going to go with the Pottery Barn Kids. I like that there are accessories and washability. I am hoping that it isn't saturated with chlorine like almost every other "safe" doll out there. (Why are all of those adorable Corolles so high in chlorine?) Also, they finally have a doll with hair the color that I think my DD's will be if she ever grows more than a few wispy curls. (And it buys me a couple more years to save for a Waldorf if DD turns out to be a doll lover.) Thanks again.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

We really love the Haba dolls. We have Lotta & Souri. They are adorable, colorful, sturdy but still cloth. We found both ours at local toy stores on sale.

http://www.maukilo.com/categories/ha...384/index.html

My Mom got her the carrying cot/bed Christmas & I think she found out online even cheaper closer to the holidays. DD ADORES it & early on carried her 2 dolls in it everywhere. My Mom also ended up getting her the Pram too & that is even a bigger favorite. Babycenter.com had the heart pram really cheap before the holidays which is why my Mom got it-it was like a clearance price.

http://www.blueberryforest.com/haba_...rrying-cot.htm


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, the Haba doll bed is beautiful! Thank you for the suggestion Ellairiesmom! Now I'm conflicted between Haba and Pottery Barn. I should have thought to look at Haba for dolls.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

You are welcome! Ella really loves it. She just transitioned from our bed to her own bed & room a couple weeks ago & it sits at the foot of her bed.

Incidentally, she is on the petite side & ever since she got it last christmas, she can be found sitting in it from time to time.


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

we LOVE THESE DOLLS http://ilovetomakestuff.com/category_1/Custom-Dolls.htm we have the monkey which is hugeand the 10 in tommer doll which is a perfect size for that age. Outfits are easy to find at the dollar tree too!

customer service is AWESOME too we had a problem with our monkey so we sent it back and she paid shipping both ways and sent home extras


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I like those novanaturals cuddle dolls, but it's kind of disappointing that the brown skin version seems to only come in pink.

Especially if the outfits are removable, I was thinking of getting one each green and blue, white and brown.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Those Haba dolls are adorable! I wish I had known about them before last week.... I bought DS a Cabbage Patch doll for Christmas. I didn't think I'd be able to find a little boy doll for him except for through CPK. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Btw:
http://www.clothdollconnection.com/FreePatterns.html


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

The ilovetomakestuff website is really cute and I like that you can customize for your child. I really wish I could sew, then I'd have no problem creating exactly what I want or extra clothes. I am still torn about Haba vs. Pottery Barn vs. Novanatural...mainly for the ease of getting versatile outfits and accessories down the line. (I am truly unable to make a decision here and DD may go doll-less because of it







. Of course, it would also be super if every toddler doll was safe.

*Does anyone know, if a doll is found in testing to have high levels of chlorine, but is washable, would several washings reduce the levels? Or is it embedded in the doll?*


----------

